# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Nokia N8 chính hãng giá 10,5 triệu đồng

## cuuseo

Từ 15/10 đến 30/10, khách hàng Việt Nam có thể đặt mua trước trên website của Nokia hoặc tại các cửa hàng Nokia Store.
>> Nokia N8 về Việt Nam với giá gần 18 triệu đồng
Để đăng ký mua Nokia N8 trực tuyến, khách hàng vào website: _www.nokia.com.vn/n8_ đăng ký thông tin cá nhân và lựa chọn màu sắc yêu thích. Ngoài ra, từ ngày 22/10, khách hàng còn có thể trải nghiệm thử và đặt hàng tại 5 cửa hàng trưng bày và bán sản phẩm Nokia chính hãng trên toàn quốc tại Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng và TP HCM. 1.000 chủ nhân đầu tiên của Nokia N8 cũng sẽ nhận được một phần quà là một ba lô du lịch cao cấp.
​Nokia N8 có thân máy làm bằng nhôm bền chắc, nhiều màu sắc với màn hình 3,5 inch AMOLED bằng kính. Đây là mẫu điện thoại đầu tiên trong loạt smartphone chạy trên nền tảng Symbian mới.
Mẫu điện thoại này có khả năng hoạt động nhanh, dễ sử dụng và hỗ trợ xử lý đa nhiệm, cho phép người sử dụng chạy nhiều ứng dụng cùng lúc và chuyển đổi dễ dàng giữa những ứng dụng này.
Được xem như chiếc điện thoại chụp ảnh tốt nhất thế giới, Nokia N8 cho phép người dùng chụp những tấm ảnh chất lượng caovà quay video chất lượng HD với máy ảnh 12 megapixel có thấu kính Carl Zeiss. Bạn cũng có thể chỉnh sửa hình ảnh và video trên màn hình thiết bị và chọn nhiều cách thức khác nhau để chia sẻ ngay từ màn hình chủ.

----------


## dakasakoru

hehe thanks bác em đang ghiền con này chắc đẩy cái lap hp của em mua con này quá :-?

----------


## viengiaoduc

bác chủ top cho em hỏi tí nhá em thấy ở trên ghi là ngoài đặt hàng trên mạng còn có 5 cữa hàng bán nữa, bác có thể cho em bik đia chỉ đc ko, em ở tp HCM. Em đang ghiền con này nhưng ngại mua hàng qua mạng lắm.

----------


## newgyping

> bác chủ top cho em hỏi tí nhá em thấy ở trên ghi là ngoài đặt hàng trên mạng còn có 5 cữa hàng bán nữa, bác có thể cho em bik đia chỉ đc ko, em ở tp HCM. Em đang ghiền con này nhưng ngại mua hàng qua mạng lắm.


cái này mình cũng ko rõ lắm bạn ơi chưa thấy thông tin gì hết, mình cũng đang đợi đây tính oder trên mạng nhưng sợ ko đc màu như ý

----------


## kitelag

em mới sưu tầm đc cái clip nay phải nói là cực hay ý tưởng cũng cưc hay too [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] gửi các bác ngâm cứu
[YOUTUBE]So5vP5KTsfU[/YOUTUBE]

tình hình là em mới oder đc máy xong để vài bữa nhận máy em up hình lên cho các bác coi hehe

----------


## vipkongtu

> em mới sưu tầm đc cái clip nay phải nói là cực hay ý tưởng cũng cưc hay too [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] gửi các bác ngâm cứu
> [YOUTUBE]So5vP5KTsfU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> tình hình là em mới oder đc máy xong để vài bữa nhận máy em up hình lên cho các bác coi hehe


clip hay quá bác ạ em thích con hamster hehe, em mới thấy trên báo nokia công bố giá bán chính tức của n8 với c7 rùi mà giống y chang giá oder có khác gì đâu

----------


## martinivu

> bác chủ top cho em hỏi tí nhá em thấy ở trên ghi là ngoài đặt hàng trên mạng còn có 5 cữa hàng bán nữa, bác có thể cho em bik đia chỉ đc ko, em ở tp HCM. Em đang ghiền con này nhưng ngại mua hàng qua mạng lắm.


ngay show room của nokia 138 Lý Tự Trọng đó bạn, ngày 6/11 đến ngày 12/11 là chính thức bán n8, có cho đặt cọc trước hay sao ý.

----------


## wuisatang

Bạn nào mua được Nokia N8 rồi thì chụp lên cho anh em "thưởng thức" và "nước miếng" tí đi. Mình cũng đang ghiền N8 quá.

----------


## songdai90

> ngay show room của nokia 138 Lý Tự Trọng đó bạn, ngày 6/11 đến ngày 12/11 là chính thức bán n8, có cho đặt cọc trước hay sao ý.


có một điểm bán thôi hã bác còn chỗ nào nữa ko vậy??? hôm wa em mới bik tin này ra xếp hàng cả buổi mà chẳng mua đc hãi

----------


## connhendeno1

> Bạn nào mua được Nokia N8 rồi thì chụp lên cho anh em "thưởng thức" và "nước miếng" tí đi. Mình cũng đang ghiền N8 quá.


nhất định rồi hehe mình đang nhờ đứa bạn lấy dum khi nào có máy sẽ chụp hình lên cho a e coi

----------

